# Garlic varieties to trade



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

Garlic Available for trade, all sent as cloves unless noted at a later time, bulbils avail simply means I also have those for trade after I run out of cloves or for those whom are afraid of soil bourne disease transfer (all my stock is currently disease free but you never know)

looking for trading toward new and other varieties of garlic both hard and soft necked.

at this time not interested in Silverskin Italian Late, Oregon Blue, Chesnok Red, Purple glazer, Bogatyr and Korean Red Garlic as I have a source for all of those next year

I have available 

Rogue River Red
Applegate Giant
Early Red Italian
Red Toch
Martins Heirloom, LIMITED Supply Bulbils avail
Amish rocombole, Bulbils avail
Elephant 
German Red, Bulbils avail
Especially interested in some new transylavanian stock


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

bump!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I need some seed. I would be happy to buy some form you. I planted a 100 foot row last fall, and only 1 plant came up.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

that's ALOT to have not come up! was it caused by a hard freeze in your area?

PS id be interested in a trade for some syrup! that is if you still have a few pints/quarts


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

we did have a late freeze. Id trade for syrup


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

okay so I have a few bulbs of each to spare what are you interested in? I certainly couldn't plant a 100ft row


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I dont know much about garlic. All I know is normally in late July when the seed is on the top of the stalk, I cut it off, plant it in september, and it comes up in the spring. Can bulbs be planted, and when? Do your varieties make seed on the top of the plant?


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

I may be able to play .... if I can ever catch a chance to see what is vs what should have been.

Scott, I do have ya some scallions curing


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

Max, you can plant both bulbils (the small rounds that develop atop the garlic scape) and cloves. 

when cloves are planted they generally grow into a full sized bulb of garlic also known as a "head" of garlic although this terminology is technically wrong.

when a person plants a bulbil it generally grows into a single undivided round which is then replanted for an unusually large divided bulb/head the following year. the rounds are also good to consume as they are large and easy to peel. 

I have both harnecks and softnecks available and the hardnecks tend to do better in the far northern climates such as yours. all but one grow bulbils. I would be more then happy to send you an assortment of hardy hardnecks to grow out in your neck of the woods for a straight across trade  just let me know what you think a fair number of bulbs would be in trade.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

*a'ightthen, do you happen to know the variety of scallions and also by scallions you mean scallions? or one of the MANY alluims out there that dual purpose as scallions? *


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

salmonslayer91 said:


> Max, you can plant both bulbils (the small rounds that develop atop the garlic scape) and cloves.
> 
> when cloves are planted they generally grow into a full sized bulb of garlic also known as a "head" of garlic although this terminology is technically wrong.
> 
> ...


ok. lets do it. how much syrup you want? I forget what price I put on my maple thread for pints. I thinking $9


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

salmonslayer91 said:


> *a'ightthen, do you happen to know the variety of scallions and also by scallions you mean scallions? or one of the MANY alluims out there that dual purpose as scallions? *


Well that would actually be the *shallots* that you asked about 
Dang I need some rest ... please forgive me.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

michiganfarmer said:


> ok. lets do it. how much syrup you want? I forget what price I put on my maple thread for pints. I thinking $9


Okay how about I send you 6 bulbs, 2 hard neck 2 soft neck and 2 elephant garlic and i throw in some Egyptian walking onions I can fit them all in a small flat rate box shipped USPS 



a'ightthen said:


> Well that would actually be the *shallots* that you asked about
> Dang I need some rest ... please forgive me.


Ahh YES! your dutch red shallots!!!! I am most happy with this trade LOL let me know which varieties you would like, or just a general soft/hardneck combo. along with some Egyptian walking onions if your interested 



All will be tagged in order to preserve varietal purity


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Scott ~ I don't have any garlic to trade but I would love to buy some off of you. I am brand new to HomesteadingToday. I planted some garlic last year and harvested it today but I wasn't too successful. I don't think my garden had enough sun. I had some varieties that did not even come up (Red Janice, Tzan, Music, Belarus, Chinese Purple) Some did poorly (Amish Rocambole, Chesnock Red, Ichelium Red).

I have to figure out what went wrong... don't know if it was all the rain, warmer December or bad cloves. At any rate, could I buy some from you? I am especially interested in the Martin's garlic, I hear that is really some great garlic!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

keztrelle said:


> Hi Scott ~ I don't have any garlic to trade but I would love to buy some off of you. I am brand new to HomesteadingToday. I planted some garlic last year and harvested it today but I wasn't too successful. I don't think my garden had enough sun. I had some varieties that did not even come up (Red Janice, Tzan, Music, Belarus, Chinese Purple) Some did poorly (Amish Rocambole, Chesnock Red, Ichelium Red).
> 
> I have to figure out what went wrong... don't know if it was all the rain, warmer December or bad cloves. At any rate, could I buy some from you? I am especially interested in the Martin's garlic, I hear that is really some great garlic!


I think that you might be the one who was looking for me and found me on GW. Well, I lost you when one computer burned out the motherboard and a second managed to lose everything and now actually on the 4th one this month. 

I will have Martin's bulbs and bulbils. Last thing I did before my world tried to self-destruct was to dig just 200 of them. That was after removing the scapes and setting them in water for further developing. Estonian Red is still in the ground. I'll wait until everyone is in panic mode before making an offer.

Martin


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Paquebot said:


> I think that you might be the one who was looking for me and found me on GW. Well, I lost you when one computer burned out the motherboard and a second managed to lose everything and now actually on the 4th one this month.
> 
> I will have Martin's bulbs and bulbils. Last thing I did before my world tried to self-destruct was to dig just 200 of them. That was after removing the scapes and setting them in water for further developing. Estonian Red is still in the ground. I'll wait until everyone is in panic mode before making an offer.
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin! 
Yes I did find you on GW! I really would like to purchase some Martin's bulbs and the Estonian Red sounds fantastic too! Since I am a newbie on this board, can you tell me how I would be able to get some? Do I have to wait until you post something on the barter board? Can you please PM me?


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

salmonslayer91 said:


> Okay how about I send you 6 bulbs, 2 hard neck 2 soft neck and 2 elephant garlic and i throw in some Egyptian walking onions I can fit them all in a small flat rate box shipped USPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay im all harvested and cured where am I sending what


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

salmonslayer91 said:


> Okay how about I send you 6 bulbs, 2 hard neck 2 soft neck and 2 elephant garlic and i throw in some Egyptian walking onions I can fit them all in a small flat rate box shipped USPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
okay im all harvested and cured where am I sending what


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry for the delay ... just busy. Replied to PM.


----------

